# Throw Blankets



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

A friend is looking for really nice ones that he can use as gifts. He has purchased the nice bed spreads made by the Aldama Family in Patzcuaro, and is hoping someone on their travels has come across throws that are handmade or loomed by craftmen. Anyone have a clue? TIA.


----------

